# Arganese at Habana Premium Cigar Shoppe



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Got to spend the afternoon on Thursday with Doogie and Gene Arganese. We got to sample the ML3 and the Cl3 as well. Jim and Gene were both great to meet and hang with. Here are just few pics of the fun.

(Pic 1) L-R - Rog, Gene, Smokem, Smokem's Son
(Pic 2) L-R - Same people
(Pic 3) L-R - Doogie, Rog, Gene, Smokem
(Pic 4) Smokem and Doogie on the deck
(Pic 5) Same again!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats great... smokin with friends. Doesn't get any better...Thanks for that.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool right there


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like fun. 

I got to meet Gene at the Famous CigarFest, and he seemed like a great, and fun kinda guy


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

Awesome.

Good smokes and Great folks.
What else could you ask for.

Hey, I should copyright that!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Doogie is working it WTG bro.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. Looking to come up there for a couple days near the end of September. Once I know for sure I'll let you know.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a great time


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

jam said:


> Looks like a great time


Agreed.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

doogie in action.. wooo!!!
Looking all macgyver too....

(damn that sounded gay)


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Looks like a great time. Sorry I missed it. Looking to come up there for a couple days near the end of September. Once I know for sure I'll let you know.


We missed ya bro...Jim and I talked about you a lot. He told me you had some lame a$$ excuse for not coming up..something about having to work. Ain't it a bit*h when work gets in the way of herfin?!?!?

Dunno how many times Jim is gonna make his rounds up here, but it'd be cool if you make it up the same time he does.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

smokem said:


> We missed ya bro...Jim and I talked about you a lot. He told me you had some lame a$$ excuse for not coming up..something about having to work. Ain't it a bit*h when work gets in the way of herfin?!?!?
> 
> Dunno how many times Jim is gonna make his rounds up here, but it'd be cool if you make it up the same time he does.


So thats why my ears were ringing... :imconfused:

Me and Yesenia are planing to be up there on Friday September 26 through Sunday the 28th. I already reserved a room at the Days Inn right around the corner. Will be available to herf Friday night and Saturday afternoon-evening. Actually want to do both days. So if Doogie can arrange his schedule to be there one of those days it will be great. :whoohoo:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks like you guys had a great time thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice! Looks like good times!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Shots Dude


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pics!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Rog-cl (Sep 2, 2007)

Was a great few hours! First time I had an Arganese cigar, and have to say I was impressed!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

doogie macgyver?



nyisles said:


> doogie in action.. wooo!!!
> Looking all macgyver too....
> 
> (damn that sounded gay)


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll do my best. Albany on 9/26 it is:wazzapp:



DOZER said:


> So thats why my ears were ringing... :imconfused:
> 
> Me and Yesenia are planing to be up there on Friday September 26 through Sunday the 28th. I already reserved a room at the Days Inn right around the corner. Will be available to herf Friday night and Saturday afternoon-evening. Actually want to do both days. So if Doogie can arrange his schedule to be there one of those days it will be great. :whoohoo:


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like fun. I'm looking forward to meeting Gene this Saturday at our local Arganese event at Famous Smoke Shop. I plan on picking up a box of ML3 Robustos and hopefully can sample the CL3. Oh yeah, get to meet Vito(Joe Gannascoli) from the Sopranos too.


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

DOZER said:


> So thats why my ears were ringing... :imconfused:
> 
> Me and Yesenia are planing to be up there on Friday September 26 through Sunday the 28th. I already reserved a room at the Days Inn right around the corner. Will be available to herf Friday night and Saturday afternoon-evening. Actually want to do both days. So if Doogie can arrange his schedule to be there one of those days it will be great. :whoohoo:


I should be free most days after 3:00 PM. Make sure you shoot me a pm before you come up. A herfin we will go...a herfin we will go....


----------

